# Threading a barrel



## SC Hunter (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anybody know about how much it would cost to get a shotgun barrel threaded for a choke tube. I have a H&R fixed modified choke 20 guage and i wanted to see about getting it threaded for a turkey choke. Anybody know about how much this will cost? 

Thanks 
SC Hunter


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 11, 2009)

Mike Orlen is one of the best, and here's his price list.  I don't know how to get a .pdf to display here, I'm sure there is some trick.

If you join the Shotgunworld forum (free), he will give you dealer prices.

http://users.dls.net/~rdouglas/MikeOrlen.pdf

Shotgun Barrel Services Offered:
Dealer List
Choke Tube Installation (per barrel) $35.00 $55.00
Cut Single Barrel (to rib post) Reset Bead N.C. $15.00
Cut & Fill Double Barrel (reset bead) $35.00 $45.00
Furnish & Install Center Bead $10.00 $12.00
Install Sun Spot, Raybar or Bradley Bead $10.00 $15.00
Lengthen & Polish Forcing Cone & Chamber
(10, 12, 16, 20, 28ga. & .410) $35.00 $55.00
4 inch “Super Cone” (12 ga) NEW!! $45.00 $65.00
Adjust To More Open Choke $35.00 $45.00
Jug Choke Barrel (12, 16 or 20ga) $60.00 $85.00
Port Barrel $45.00 $65.00
Install Permanent (soldered) Choke Sleeve $75.00 $95.00
Drill & Tap Shotgun Receiver (includes Scope Base) $45.00 $65.00
Stock Bending $95.00 $135.00
Rust Bluing of Double Barrel Sets - (from) $225.00 $275.00
Back Bore and Polish (12 gauge & 16 gauge only) $125.00 $165.00
Regular (flush fitting) Choke Tube $17.00 $22.95
Sporting Clays Extended Tube (12 & 20ga.) $19.00 $24.95
Ported Choke Tubes (12 & 20ga.) NEW!! $39.00 $45.50
Steel, Card, Turkey, or 10ga Thin Wall $21.00 $27.50
Rifled Choke (Rem, Inv, & True) 12 or 20 ga. $39.00 $49.50
Return Shipping & Insurance (UPS Ground) $12.00
The choke tubes that we install are manufactured by Colonial Arms™
and Truelock Tool*. These are the highest quality choke appliances of
their kind on the market today! Our choke tube installation process, fixed
choke adjusting and forcing cone and chamber lengthening are fully
piloted in the bore! This insures that Point of impact cannot change!


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 11, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Mike Orlen is one of the best, and here's his price list.  I don't know how to get a .pdf to display here, I'm sure there is some trick.
> 
> If you join the Shotgunworld forum (free), he will give you dealer prices.
> 
> ...




So would it be coke tube installation?


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2009)

+1 for Mike Orlene .... $35 

Weagle


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 11, 2009)

well it looks like i'm going to have to give him a call. I emailed gun docc the other day but haven't heard back from him. Thanks for the help 
Michael


----------



## robertyb (Jan 11, 2009)

Why not just get a new barrel from H&R for $65.00 with extra full chock included?

http://www.hr1871.com/Support/accessoryProgram.asp


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 11, 2009)

robertyb said:


> Why not just get a new barrel from H&R for $65.00 with extra full chock included?
> 
> http://www.hr1871.com/Support/accessoryProgram.asp



I have a bad shoulder and prefer a 20 gauge. But that is something to look into thanks for the link


----------



## reel2rifle (Jan 11, 2009)

They will do a trigger job for next to nothing when fitting the new barrel.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 12, 2009)

yea i think i'm going to tell my shoulder it will be alright and go ahead and send the gun off for the new barrel. Hopefully it wont take 6 to 8 weeks like it said on the website it could.


----------

